# Indonesian, Malay, Tagalog: aku cinta padamu, saya cinta padamu, mahal kita (I love you)



## SofiaB

Same meaning? Am I correct? idonesian,Malay, Tagalog


----------



## Pivra

Yes... I think.... .. is it I love you?


----------



## Roshini

Yes SofiaB, Its all correct!
But you can also use: for Malay
I love you - Aku cinta pada mu
P/s: Aku will always be followed by kamu(mu) because its how we use it here. Saya cinta pada mu is not so accurate. If you want to use saya, you must use awak/ kamu/engkau. 
You can also say, Ku cinta pada mu. 
Have fun, if you have any other questions please don't hesitate to ask. have fun!


----------



## delacour

In Bahasa Indonesia you can say : _Saya cinta kamu_ in addition to _Aku cinta kamu. _However, you should not sa_y : Saya cinta padamu,_ should only be_ :Aku cinta padamu (generally seen in song lyrics or books)_


----------



## Lancel0t

You are right. Tagalog / Filipino - mahal kita - i love you


----------



## Roshini

what about minahal or even pagmahal(is there such a word)? What about them?


----------



## tanzhang

Minahal means someone that has been loved (ie:"Minahal ko siya." I have loved her)
Pagmahal is a noun meaning the act of love.


----------



## rafaledeguerre

No you are wrong, mahal kita means we're expensive in malay/indonesian.


----------



## cALLgUrl

rafaledeguerre said:


> No you are wrong, mahal kita means we're expensive in malay/indonesian.


 

It may have a different meaning in your place, but mahal kita in Tagalog (Philippines) means "I love you".


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

rafaledeguerre said:


> No you are wrong, mahal kita means we're expensive in malay/indonesian.


 
In the philippines *MAHAL KITA* is *I LOVE YOU*...

.....But we are also using mahal for expensive... 

example: Mahal ang mga bilihin. The commodities are expensive.


----------



## rasserie

interesting, 

mahal is expensive in the malay language

kita means US or WE in the malay language

it just shows how MAHAL KITA means in the philippines.
I LOVE YOU must realli mean that we are loving someone as if he/she is precious (expensive)


----------



## Wacky...

rasserie said:


> I LOVE YOU must realli mean that we are loving someone as if he/she is precious (expensive)


Yes!! that is exactly what it is in Filipino.

In the Tagalog dialect, "kita" means _both of us/the two of us _as opposed to the Malay meaning. But in "mahal kita," it is the contracted form of "ko ikaw."



rafaledeguerre said:


> No you are wrong, mahal kita means we're expensive in malay/indonesian.


It could also mean "we (both of us) are expensive" (Only in the Tagalog dialect, not in the popular Filipino). But since the phrase, "mahal kita" is known all over the place, it is always understood as, 
"I love you."



Roshini said:


> what about minahal or even pagmahal(is there such a word)? What about them?


"minahal" is in the past tense as in "minahal kita" (I loved/used to love you)
"pagmahal" = the state of getting *costly*.
The correct noun form of _love_ is, "pagmamahal."

ONE MORE THING: How do you pronounce "cinta" in *Malay*? Because in Tagalog we have the word "sinta."
Sinisinta kita = I love you (sounding more romantic, doesn't it?)
Ka_sinta_han = boyfriend/girlfriend.


----------



## rasserie

CINTA in Malay means to love.

Sini sinta kita:

Kita I presume is you and sini I presume is "I".

Interestingly, SINI in malay means HERE or something to pinpoint a location that is near to you.


So I guess SINI is a poetic representation of the word I. 

I have no idea that the Phillipine language and the Indonesian language and the Malay language shares some of the words together. How this comes about? Very interesting.


----------



## Nikola

rasserie said:


> CINTA in Malay means to love.
> 
> Sini sinta kita:
> 
> Kita I presume is you and sini I presume is "I".
> 
> Interestingly, SINI in malay means HERE or something to pinpoint a location that is near to you.
> 
> 
> So I guess SINI is a poetic representation of the word I.
> 
> I have no idea that the Phillipine language and the Indonesian language and the Malay language shares some of the words together. How this comes about? Very interesting.


They are related languages, they have a common ancestry.


----------



## Wacky...

rasserie said:


> CINTA in Malay means to love.
> 
> Sini sinta kita:
> 
> Kita I presume is you and sini I presume is "I".
> 
> Interestingly, SINI in malay means HERE or something to pinpoint a location that is near to you.
> 
> 
> So I guess SINI is a poetic representation of the word I.



Sinisinta kita/Sinisinta ko ikaw

_*Sini*_*sinta = *love. To indicate that it is in the present tense, the first-syllable-duplicate *Si *and the infix *in *are attached.
kita = contracted form of "ko ikaw" so it contains both the doer "I" and the receiver "you."
ko = in this sentence, it is translated as "by me"
ikaw = you

Thus: _Are loved by me, you.

_


rasserie said:


> I have no idea that the Phillipine language and the Indonesian language and the Malay language shares some of the words together. How this comes about? Very interesting.



I have a Malay friend whom I met in an online game. We were chatting a while ago and I actually asked her a bunch of stuffs about Malay. With her I discovered a lot of words that are similar to their Tagalog counterparts when she was trying to learn our language.

aku = ako
batu = bato
kambing = kambing
mahal = mahal
and now, cinta = sinta?

There was a lot more but I just can't recall them.
Probably that is why the thread starter decided to put all three languages together in a single thread.
It is recorded in the Philippine history that one of the inhabitants of the archipelago were the Malays.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Wacky... said:


> I have a Malay friend whom I met in an online game. We were chatting a while ago and I actually asked her a bunch of stuffs about Malay. With her I discovered a lot of words that are similar to their Tagalog counterparts when she was trying to learn our language.
> 
> aku = ako
> batu = bato
> kambing = kambing
> mahal = mahal
> and now, cinta = sinta?


Very interesting.  It is also interesting to note that in some Philippine languages, "kita" is used as the inclusive "we" like in Malay.  In Tagalog, the word used is "tayo," but both use the exclusive "we" which is "kami."  Here are some more words that I found that we can add to the list.

anak = anak
tolong = tulong
tengah hari = tanghali
sumpah = sumpa
sakit = sakit
payung = payong
bangun = bangon
berita = balita
bulan = buwan


----------



## Wacky...

Chriszinho85 said:


> It is also interesting to note that in some Philippine languages, "kita" is used as the inclusive "we" like in Malay.





Wacky... said:


> In the Tagalog dialect, "kita" means _both of us/the two of us _as opposed to...


"kita" in Tagalog is inclusive of only two persons, the speaker and the direct listener.
_kita_ = _tayong dalawa_
and also the redundant, _kitang dalawa.

_We're getting a bit off-topic here but these cognates are interesting. If many would reply, I'd like to make a new thread about this, though I'm not sure which section. xD
Or maybe there had been an existing thread. I'll try to search.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Wacky... said:


> "kita" in Tagalog is inclusive of only two persons, the speaker and the direct listener.
> _kita_ = _tayong dalawa_
> and also the redundant, _kitang dalawa._


Hey Wacky.  I know "kita" is only inclusive of two persons, but in Tagalog it's not used to mean "we." Right?  At least not in modern Tagalog it isn't.  "Tayo" is used instead.  In other Philippine languages "kita" still is used as the inclusive "we."  For example, in Tagalog, "Saan tayo pupunta" would be "Diin kita makadto" in Ilonggo.  Nowadays "kita" in Tagalog is only used like you said as the contracted form of "ko ikaw."  Right?



Wacky... said:


> We're getting a bit off-topic here but these cognates are interesting. If many would reply, I'd like to make a new thread about this, though I'm not sure which section. xD
> Or maybe there had been an existing thread. I'll try to search.


That would be interesting.  I think you can probably start a thread in the "Etymology and History of Languages" forum.

Chris


----------



## rasserie

I stumble across the word "malagkit".

There is another word in Malay which is "melekit".

Melekit means sticky in English.

Very interesting.



Chriszinho85 said:


> Very interesting.  It is also interesting to note that in some Philippine languages, "kita" is used as the inclusive "we" like in Malay.  In Tagalog, the word used is "tayo," but both use the exclusive "we" which is "kami."  Here are some more words that I found that we can add to the list.
> 
> anak = anak
> tolong = tulong
> tengah hari = tanghali
> sumpah = sumpa
> sakit = sakit
> payung = payong
> bangun = bangon
> berita = balita
> bulan = buwan


----------



## walterhartmann

Wacky... said:


> "kita" in Tagalog is inclusive of only two persons, the speaker and the direct listener.
> _kita_ = _tayong dalawa_
> and also the redundant, _kitang dalawa.
> 
> _We're getting a bit off-topic here but these cognates are interesting. If many would reply, I'd like to make a new thread about this, though I'm not sure which section. xD
> Or maybe there had been an existing thread. I'll try to search.




Go Wacky! Where's the new thread?


----------



## Ajura

kita is i_you in tagalog, example of use kita'y mahal,mahal kita,roughly it is you like "kasama kita" or "mahal kita" would be "with you" and "love you" in english


----------



## mataripis

hi i am mataripis , a native tagalog speaker.  i just want to add the old tagalog for mahal kita- it is "sinisinta kita" closely related to "cinta" word of bahasa Indones and Malaya.


----------



## geekoe

Basaha Melayu and Bahasa Indonesia is similar to my dialect - Hiligaynon which is spoken by Ilonggos in the Western Visayas Philippines. The intonation and sounds and even the spelling are similar to Bahasa Indonesia and Bahasa Melayu. one( isa) two ( duha) three ( tatlo) four ( apat) five ( lima) in hiligaynon...


----------



## mataripis

SofiaB said:


> Same meaning? Am I correct? idonesian,Malay, Tagalog


 Aku cinta padamu ,though bahasa is still Tagalog in nature, i can express it in primitive Tagalog= Ako sinta pala sa yo. the same is true in " Saya cinta padamu" which can be rewrite in Tagalog as " saya pagsinta pala sa iyo" and in old Tagalog it is" Ako ay masaya pag ikaw ang sinisinta ko".


----------



## anzhyo

Chriszinho85 said:


> Hey Wacky.  I know "kita" is only inclusive of two persons, but in Tagalog it's not used to mean "we." Right?  At least not in modern Tagalog it isn't.  "Tayo" is used instead.  In other Philippine languages "kita" still is used as the inclusive "we."  For example, in Tagalog, "Saan tayo pupunta" would be "Diin kita makadto" in Ilonggo.  Nowadays "kita" in Tagalog is only used like you said as the contracted form of "ko ikaw."  Right?
> 
> That would be interesting.  I think you can probably start a thread in the "Etymology and History of Languages" forum.
> 
> Chris



I think a thread has been made about the differences between Malay/Indonesian and Tagalog.
See here: Are Indonesian and Tagalog closer than what we know right now?


----------

